# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Einsteiger WaveSpot

## Pandabaer

Moinsen,

ich bin gerade dabei meine SurfPlanung fr das kommende Jahr zu machen. Auf meiner ToDoListe steht: WaveErfahrung sammeln. Schlaufen fahren und Wasserstart kein Problem. Habe mich die letzte Stunde durch die Travel-Seiten und das Forum gesucht, konnte aber nichts brauchbares finden. 

Wer kann mir Spots an der Nord/Ostsee empfehlen, die fr WaveEinsteiger tauglich sind? 

Beste,
der Panda

----------


## horscht

Pelzerhaken bei stlichen Winden hat nen greren Stehbereich

----------


## Pandabaer

Moin Horscht,

danke fr Deinen Tipp. Allerdings kenne ich Pelze und das ist sicher kein Wave-Spot ;-)

Beste,
der Panda

----------


## wavemaster

Heiligenhafen bei WNW ist als Einstieg, wenn es nicht zu doll weht, durchaus zu empfehlen.
Gru
Rolf

----------


## m47

Ich mchte nicht unfreundlich wirken, aber der Spot Explorer auf dieser Webseite gibt doch viele Anhaltspunkte und sortiert nach Suchbegriffen. 
Ich wrde dort erstmal suchen und dann nach spezifischen Informationen fragen. Es gibt viele Spots an Nord-und Ostsee. Vielleicht mchte man manche auch nicht nennen. 

.... erst suchen, dann fragen. 

LG
Michael

----------


## ger281

je nachdem wo du herkommst, wrde ich dir mal Holland empfehlen. Vorallem Wijk aan Zee ( SSW-SW) oderIjmuiden( NW-NNW)  da haste dann spass. Dort gehts von entspannt bis mchtig zu, die Ostsee finde ich selbst etwas mau, aber leichte Wellen hats da ja auch ab und an!

----------


## Pandabaer

Moin!

@ Rolf: Danke! Guter Hinweis und ist notiert.
@ ger2981: Ebenfalls Danke! 

@Michael. Ich mchte auch *nicht* unfreundlich wirken. (Denke NICHT an den rosa Elefanten, der gerade auf Deiner Schulter sitzt und nen grnen Maikfer auf der Rsselspitze sitzen hat. Merkste was? Aber Spa beiseite) Wie eingangs beschrieben, habe ich den Spotexplorer und das Forum bemht. Was man beim Travelguide einstellen kann ist die mgliche Wellenhhe, die nichts ber die Einsteigerqualitt aussagt. Die wichtige Einschrnkung ob diese Spots auch WaveEinsteiger tauglich sind fehlt leider, weswegen der SpotExplorer fr meine -zugegeben- spezielle Suchanfrage leider ungeeignet ist. Trotzdem Danke fr den Tipp. Ich kann brigens auch verstehen, dass ich hier sicherlich keine Tipps zu SecretSpots erhalten werde und das erwarte ich auch nicht.

Ich habe nun drei Spots genannt bekommen, die ich mir mal genauer anschauen werde und hoffe auf einen smoothen WaveEinstieg. 

Beste,
der Panda

----------


## m47

So speziell ist Deine Anfrage nicht:

Ich habe fr Deutschland (Nord- und Ostsee ) ber 20 Treffer gelandet. Wenn man dann den Text liest ist man auch schon ein Stck weiter... (kostet ein wenig Zeit...  :Frown:  )
 Bei Welle <1,5m findest Du alles relevante Spots. ...oder was ist ein "Wave Einsteiger"?? Meinst Du Kabbelwelle???

...mit ein wenig Bemhung klappts auch mit dem Spot-Explorer!!!

Michael

----------


## ger281

Hi,  
wo kommst Du den her?
Fahre mal einfach an die Nordsee. Es ist eigentlich total easy, es hngt halt davon ab wann du wo bist! Wie gesagt fahre nach Wink bei ca SW und da der Spot super Gezeiten abhngig ist wird da jeder auf seine Kosten kommen. Morgens bei Ebbe jeder Einsteiger vokalem an der Hafeneinfahrt! dann bei Flut weiter rechts hast dann mal mit Glck 2-3 Meter (bei Hack). Das einzige bel fr Einsteiger ist die Strmung am Strand den Strand runter!  aber das ist nur 25-50 Meter nur! weiter an der Mole ist es nicht so krass!  und die ist nur hftig bei Hack!  Also ich finde da kann jeder Wellenanfnger anfangen und weite kommen!

----------

